# Achat sur app store



## taxisun (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si il es possible d'acheter des appli pour ipad sur l'appstore avec des carte iTune?


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2011)

Oui, sans aucun souci. Je fais ça tous les jours.


----------



## taxisun (3 Juin 2011)

Ok merci bien Gwen


----------

